# moving again!



## Mouse (Sep 11, 2009)

my aunt offered to let me live in her basement apartment for next to nothing!

there's about a million reasons why this is good:
1. 10 mins from work and school
1a. its getting to be winter now and I drive a scooter, so I wont freeze to death
2. way cheap rent - she wants me to cover tehe electric bill (about $70/month max so far)
3. I'll have an entire basement level to myself, my own entrance, kitchen, bath, living room, storage
4. I can finally have friends over (my brother wont let me have people over)
5. my aunt, whose an 84 yr old widow, will have someone there to keep her company and look out for her.
6. she's also offered me her car, whenever she moves into a nursing home and sells her house I'll get her car.
7. I'll be able to save more money faster

I'm almost on cloud nine over this. I've been wanting to ask her if I could move into her basement for a while BUT I avoided it because I didn't want her to feel any obligation to say yes simply because I asked... and she up and offered it to me without me mentioning it!

during our conversation she also mentioned that her neighbor was selling one of his 2 RVs and she told me "ya know Mally, if I were still your age and hadn't been with Ray I would move myself into an Rv and save money that way" and I confessed my van buying plans, which I haven't told any of my relatives for fear of their bullshit responses.

I knew there was a reason she was my fav relative. she had a very large part in raising me and has always been my sanctuary and saving grace.

I love this woman


----------



## finn (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow, you gotta do nice things for this lady. Make sure she doesn't get a heart attack when you tell her your stories.


----------



## hartage (Sep 11, 2009)

Major score ! Find a way to make it even with your aunt she's awesome to you. Just in time for the coming winter...... gonna suck if you had to go further than 10min on a scooter.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 12, 2009)

she the bestest person I know... and even after cancer 3x, heart attack, and 4x bypass she's still kickin like a mofo. I swear you can't kill this lady. goes to show how a positive attitude can make you live a long happy life. 

there's not much I can do to pay her back besides be there to keep her company.. her house is very lonely now that Uncle Ray has been gone. I think she desperate to find a way to avoid the nursing home for a few more years as well, if I can do that for her I'll do it. 

hell, I've always been considering staying put (for the most part) until she and my grandmother pass because I want to be aroudn them as long as I can. I think that time is coming near and it makes me sad but nows my chance to get that time in.


----------



## ray beez (Sep 12, 2009)

congrats!! sounds like a sweet deal!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 16, 2009)

I start moving my shit tomorrow morning! yay!


----------

